# Compatible?



## luxray (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
Just out of curiosity:
Would a 14cm goldfish (From tip of nose to tip of one of tail fins) be compatible with:
Swordails
Guppies
Zebra danios
Leopard danios
Betta:?:
Just wonderin'.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Short answer, no.

Long answer:
Goldfish are coldwater freshwater fish. All of the rest of those fish are tropical freshwater fish. Goldfish will do best in water between 40F and 75F (4.4C and 23.8C) while the rest of those fish will do best in water between 78F and 85F (25.5C and 29.4C).
With that being said goldfish are fairly peaceful fish, and people have been able to successfully keep goldfish with other fish, for a short period of time. Eventually goldfish will get much larger than the other fish. Goldfish can grow to 10 - 20 inches (25 - 50 cm). When this happens, the other fish will be small enough to be eaten by the goldfish. Most fishkeepers know that if a fish will fit in the mouth of another fish, it will be eaten.

So basically, while its possible to do when the goldfish is small, its really just a bad idea.


----------

